# Jailbreaking an ipod



## Sbmdb22 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is jailbreaking an ipod touch 4g safe? Ijust got the ipod and don"t want to break it.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Jailbreaking an ipod may cause some undesirable effects (not able to turn on ipod again etc.)and will probably void your warranty.Not to mention its also illegal ..but its your own choice.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the USA, Jailbreaking is not illegal, but it does void your warranty, and could brick your iPod if done incorrectly. The 1st thing to ask is why do it? My iPhone is, but only so I could unlock it to run on T-mobile, as I bought the phone used. My iPod touch on the other hand isn't, as there is no reason to. If I was with AT&T, I wouldn't have done it on my iPhone, as it does cause it to be slow and unstable.


----------

